# Silver For The Pawn Star Masses



## jimdoc (Jun 10, 2012)

SBSS 35. Silver For The Pawn Star Masses 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eidl_DWLqdw


----------



## acpeacemaker (Jun 10, 2012)

Ha, ha go buy me another 100 lbs of silver. Love it.
-Andrew


----------



## MMFJ (Jun 11, 2012)

nice..... a good collectible round, but at $60/toz, OUCH! (wonder if any hit fleabay yet? - yes.... 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Old-Mans-71st-Birthday-Edition-Silver-Round-1-Troy-Ounce-999-Fine-Silver-Coin-/221043548124?pt=Bullion_US&hash=item337738dfdc) maybe I should run over to the pawn shop and pick some up to sell at $100/toz?


----------



## jimdoc (Jul 10, 2012)

This is a cool idea;
http://i.imgur.com/iwGmQ.png


----------



## goldenchild (Jul 10, 2012)

Did they ever give the total weight of the silver? I'm trying to figure out how much he got ripped off.


----------

